# How do I get both my pc and my xbox one to play audio simultaneously?



## moochman (Dec 29, 2014)

I have two monitors and a headset and I'm wondering how I can get both to play audio. At the moment, I can only get my pc to play through my headset. How can I get my xbox to do the same?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi moochman, and welcome to TSG.

Your description of your problem is a bit confusing to me. Do your (display?) monitors have built in speakers? If so, two monitors and headset add up to three things and then you say you want both (two things) to play audio.

If your headphones are plugged into the headphone jack on the computer and you also want to hear the Xbox audio through the headphones, you can plug the Xbox audio output into the line inputs on your computer (assuming it has such inputs). Then use the computer's software audio mixer control panel to combine the audio at the desired levels.


----------



## moochman (Dec 29, 2014)

I have one monitor that has my Xbox One plugged into it via HDMI to DVI adapter. My other monitor is simply plugged into my desktop. Neither have built-in speakers. I have a headset that is currently plugged into my PC through a USB plug and a pink and green plug that powers the chat and audio functions for the headset. Now what I'm wondering is how I can get audio from both devices to play through the headset at the same time (Like play music from my PC while I listen to in-game sound from my Xbox).

My headset: http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/headsets-legacy/ear-force-x11/235

Technically the headset isn't compatible with a Xbox One, as it is with an Xbox 360 and PC, but I'm not looking for chat functions for in-game, but rather just the basic audio function of the system.

Is there a way for this to work without getting a new headset? Or should I just invest in a new one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does your computer have a "Line In" jack? The typical color code for it would be light blue.

If you have such jack on your computer, you would need a suitable interface cable, or cables, that will allow you to still feed the HDMI video to your monitor and also have connections for the Xbox's analog stereo audio output. The stereo audio output would go into the computer's line input. You would then start the Windows sound control panel and choose the mixer option. This is sometimes done by left clicking on the speaker icon on the right side of the Windows taskbar and selecting the mixer option. You should then be able to adjust the relative loudness of the PC's music player and the Xbox's game play output.

If your computer does not have a line input jack, you could try to find a headphone mixer/amplifier with at least two stereo inputs. I am not aware of any such amps, not to say that they don't exist.


----------



## moochman (Dec 29, 2014)

I do have a light blue colored line-in port. What adapters and such would I need to buy to make this happened? Any you can point me in the direction of?

The headset I was thinking of buying if there were no other options was the Astro A40s, which can be found here: http://www.astrogaming.com/a40-headset/A40-HEADSET-ASTRO-GEN2-XB1.html

Thank you so much for your help, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am not familiar with the Xbox products. A Google search found this description of an Xbox 360 HDMI AV Kit that will allow you to get HDMI video and Analog Stereo audio out of an Xbox 360 S console, or the original Xbox 360 console.
http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-360/accessories/hdmi-cable

The audio adapter would need a cable, like this one, to go from the RCA jacks on the Xbox audio adapter to the computer's line input 3.5 mm jack.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=3.5_mm_RCA_stereo-_-9SIA45A1ED2013-_-Product


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

While I have not tried with XBox One, I did have my 360 stream my music from my PC through the XBox's system player, and play a game at the same time. That way the XBox would be handling all audio and you can mix the volume that way. 

I'm still lost on the XB1's interface so can't walk you through how, but I would assume it can stream music and play a game like the 360 did. 
as long as local music sharing is on and your XB1 can see your PC it should work. Then just use your headphones on the XB1.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

_Follow up_... Now I may need more research on how to use the new XB1 media player. I tried to stream my music and play a game. What a nightmare. It does work, but is a very poor version of what did work on the 360.

It's slow, causes the game to lag and load 3x longer, then would stop playing for no good reason. Also must remain "snapped" to the side, or it will close.

While it technically works, maybe try the other suggestions. Until and *IF* MS decides to fix the player.

*Edit:* OK, if you start the player first, then snap it over, start a game there is no slow down. However, mixing the volume is difficult as it has no independent volume slider, only the "snap" volume settings. Still needs to remain open so your game is not full screen. Works, but poorly designed. Also allows the computer to go into sleep mode, where the 360 did not.


----------

